# Be careful driving at night



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2009)

[video=youtube;yuY44PHC0wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuY44PHC0wI[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe, in that video, I saw cat brains.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2009)

And what may have been in the kitty's belly (Josh fills in patented response) ?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 4, 2009)

I would not dare refer to rodent cerebellum and risk copyright infringement!

Feline frontal lobe is so much safer!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't most congregations carry an umbrella policy to cover their pastor for such occasions


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 4, 2009)

Brings back lovely memories for me. Loudon Wainwright was the "artist;" "Dead Skunk," for some reason, got a lot of airplay here in 1972. I liked it; my father hated it. I played the 45 r.p.m. of it _relentlessly._  

The inimitable Mr. Wainwright, singing his charming, evocative ballad at a concert in Germany in '84:

[video=youtube;doqTSev-_lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doqTSev-_lQ[/video]

Margaret


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Brings back lovely memories for me. Loudon Wainwright was the "artist;" "Dead Skunk," for some reason, got a lot of airplay here in 1972. I liked it; my father hated it. I played the 45 r.p.m. of it _relentlessly._
> 
> The inimitable Mr. Wainwright, singing his charming, evocative ballad at a concert in Germany in '84:
> 
> ...



45's.... brings back memories. I still have a 45 case with John, Paul, George & Ringo's pictures and signatures on it. Probably would go good on E bay.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 4, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> 45's.... brings back memories. I still have a 45 case with John, Paul, George & Ringo's pictures and signatures on it. Probably would go good on E bay.


 
It would, for sure. Actually, it's probably more of a *family heirloom.* You might want to hang onto it for a few more years...

Where's the record???

 

Margaret


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > 45's.... brings back memories. I still have a 45 case with John, Paul, George & Ringo's pictures and signatures on it. Probably would go good on E bay.
> ...



It is empty, the heavy weight of my cheap 70's turntable arm ,wore them out. I have some 33's of audiophile quality still in my possesion though. The case was made by Charter Industries NYC.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Sep 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I believe, in that video, I saw cat brains.



Oooh, oooh, oooh that rhymes with rat brains.


----------

